# When did your puppy stop biting.



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

With Penny, it seemed to take forever. She was still biting feet and grabbing ankles at 2 years old. The constant biting of hands and arms subsided pretty well by 1 year.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson only bites his play toy now, my boyfriend now when he wants attention and then they wrestle it out lol. He nips when hes really excited like when i get home from being at work that kind of thing. Then i just stuff something in his mouth  hes almost 7 months now


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm afraid of saying this and jinx it (fingers crossed) but while my pup has not stopped biting yet (he's only 3 1/2 months) the intensity we saw weeks 10 to 13 has decreased A LOT! now it's really just a case of managing it when he's over excited, but he seems to understand the rules and we now see much less of it. He has his days of course but improvement is outstanding.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Ours is 5 months and is still nippy, it has decreased a lot, we just have to remind her not to and have a toy ready.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The major puppy biting stopped around 4/5 months old ish I think. Some dogs mature quicker than others so I think that has alot to do with it.


----------

